# Probleme beim einschalten der Kreiselpumpe



## Heiner (25 November 2008)

Hallo,
habe Probleme mit einer Kreiselpumpe der Fa Grundfos. *Manchmal* nach dem einschalten lösen 2 NH Sicherungen 63A aus.
Der Motor der Pumpe hat folgende Daten *30KW / 52A / 2950rpm*

Die Zuleitung geht über die *NH Sicherung 63A* zum *Schütz* mit einem *Motorschutzrelais* das auf *55A* eingestellt ist .Dann auf einen *Sanftstarter 3RW3044* und danach zum Motor.
Liegt es vielleicht an der Einstellung vom *Sanftstarter .*
*Einstellungen: Anlaufzeit 5s*
*Startspannung 60%*
*Auslaufzeit 5s*
Hinweis vom Hersteller:Während der Anlaufphase ist die Stromaufnahme
des Pumpenmotors bis zu sechs Mal höher als 
die Stromaufnahme bei Vollast.
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## s.leuschke (25 November 2008)

Startspannung erhöhen.
Wenn Du die Spannung verringerst, steigt der Strom.


----------



## Mondmann (25 November 2008)

Hi Heiner,
ich würde die Einstellungen des Sanftstarters mal hochsetzen (Anlaufzeit auf 20 sec, Auslaufzeit auf 20 sec.) 
Dazu beim Anlauf und beim Auslaufen des Motors den Strom Messen, der nach den Sicherungen fließt. Dann in kleinen Schritten die Zeiten verringern.
Alternative wäre, Träge NH Sicherungen einzusetzen, ich gehe davon aus, das da Mittelträge NHs eingebaut sind oder ?.
Was auch noch möglich wäre ist, das die Pumpe aus und kurze Zeit später wieder eingeschaltet wird (hohe Stromspitzen). Da müßte man aber das Steuerschema sehen.


Mfg 

der Mondmann


----------



## Heiner (25 November 2008)

Hi Mondmann,
vorher hatten wir Halbleitersicherungen  3NE1 818 
momentan sind Leitungssicherungen 3NA3 822   GR.000  63A im Einsatz

gruß Heiner


----------



## s.leuschke (25 November 2008)

Wenn es nur immer mal wieder passiert,
liegt es wohl an einer Stromspitze.

Ich würde jetzt an den Softstarter die Einstellungen überprüfen.

Oder befindet sich am Pumpenausgang eine Klappe oder ähnliches, die schwer geht, oder zu langsam öffnet.


----------



## Heiner (25 November 2008)

Eine klappe befindet sich am Pumpenausgang, ist aber alles neu installiert worden.
Haben insgesamt 6 solche Pumpen im einsatz die erste über den FU macht keine Probleme.


----------



## s.leuschke (25 November 2008)

Ist die Anlage im Betrieb, dann einfach mal Zangenamperemeter, oder zB mit Fluke Stromverhalten der Pumpe aufnehmen.


----------



## s.leuschke (26 November 2008)

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, zwischen NH-Sicherung und Schütz noch einen Trenner, bei dem Du den Strom vorgeben kannst, einzubauen ?
Da fliegen nicht jedesmal die NH´s raus.Diese könnte man dann vielleicht etwas grösser nehmen, da ja dann der Trenner anspringt.


----------



## Heiner (26 November 2008)

Dann habe ich aber immer noch das gleiche Problem .

Habe mal im Forum gelesen das man für den Sanftstarter über eine Software 
die Einstellungsdaten errechnen kann.Vielleicht kann mir da ja jemand helfen.


----------



## s.leuschke (26 November 2008)

Ich würde die 60% Startspannung ml höher nehmen.
Wenn Du die Spannung reduzierst, steigt der Strom.

Gruss Sven


----------



## MSB (26 November 2008)

Also ich bin tendenziell eher ander Meinung als s.leuschke

Ich bin der Meinung das die 60% Startspannung für eine Kreiselpumpe schon relativ hoch sind.
Tendenziell würde ich mich eher mal richtung unten orientieren.

Die 63A NH's sind gefühlt auch relativ grenzwertig.

Grundsätzlich denke ich aber auch, das es grundsätzlich an der Einstellung des Sanftanlaufes liegt,
weil von einem kurzen Strompeak, fliegen 63A NH-Sicherungen selten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Heiner (26 November 2008)

Habe mit dem Zangenwandler mal verschiedene Einstellunegn vom Sanftstarter gemessen.

Die Startspannung hatte bei meiner Einstellung kurzzeitig bis zu 240 A angezeigt.

Habe die Startspannung auf 30 % gestellt und die Zeit auf ungefähr 10s Strom 140A.

Momentan laufen die Pumpen schon 4 Stunden vielleicht ist das doch die besserre Einstellung für eine Kreiselpumpe. 
Werde es weiter beobachten.


----------



## s.leuschke (26 November 2008)

Mit dem Strom war ein Vorschlag,
aber ich lass mich gern korrigieren, man lernt nie aus.

Freu mich das es jetzt gut aussieht.

Gruss Sven


----------



## s.leuschke (26 November 2008)

@MSB

Danke


----------



## Heiner (26 November 2008)

Wollte mich oben schon bei Euch bedanken  darum die Änderung wurde aber abgelenkt.
Nochmals Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## s.leuschke (26 November 2008)

Gemeinsam sind wir stark.


----------

